# help with my exersice ball



## Sanne (Oct 11, 2006)

I bought a big exercise ball last week, and it seemed like a really good idea, but I have no idea how to do exercise with it!! It's 76 cm from the ground tot he top.

It kinda is a comfy chair as well, but that's not what I bought it for!
help!!
xxx Sanne


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 11, 2006)

you may not think of it as much exercise, but i used to sit on a ball at my computer instead of a chair. it's a surprising amount of work and it forces you to have good posture and strengthen and tone your back and thigh muscles a lot more than you'd think.

i used to really enjoy doing crunches on my ball, too. they payoff was a lot higher, too, and i could get the same effect from doing far less of them on the ball than on the floor (or on the other side, i could do a lot more of them than i ever could on the floor and get results faster!). plus, no floor grinding into your back and hips. much better for your bones.

you can do absolutely anything you would normally do on th efloor in a modified pose on the ball. it forces you to align yourself properly, which the floor doesn't do.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Tyester (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh I want to get one these. 

I saw someone sitting on one at an office, as a chair. I wonder if that is some sort of isometric excercise to help strengthen my "core" muscles... :sarcasm: 

Although I would still like to get one to sit on, and excercise with.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 12, 2006)

You can put it against a wall in the small of your back and do squats with it if (like me) you're prone to falling over doing normal squats.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks so much for the tips!!!  
I think it IS a great idea to use it as a chair, I've been suffering with backpains the whole week now, this will def get my posture a lot better!!

shimmer, those pics are soo helpfull!!! gonna try it so much this weekend!!


----------



## Tyester (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_You can put it against a wall in the small of your back and do squats with it if (like me) you're prone to falling over doing normal squats._

 
Are you refering to squats while using wieghts?

Or squats just using your body wieght?(holding your arms out front to keep balance)


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 13, 2006)

Both really, but do them with your legs out to the side in a v shape rather than one in front of the other..if you want to cause yourself agony, do 16 and then do 16 pulses..


----------



## Tyester (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_Both really, but do them with your legs out to the side in a v shape rather than one in front of the other..if you want to cause yourself agony, do 16 and then do 16 pulses.._

 





I cause myself enough agony by loading up an olympic style bar with 255lbs and having it cut into my shoulders while I go thru the motion.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 20, 2006)

You should check out the core secrets videos. They use the ball throughout!
I liek using the ball for crunches. I also sit on it while I use free weights for my arms. Anytime you are balancing on it you are using your abs.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_I saw someone sitting on one at an office, as a chair. I wonder if that is some sort of isometric excercise to help strengthen my "core" muscles... :sarcasm: _

 
It is.  Sit on one instead of an office chair (This is if you sit at a chair for most of your day) and you will find you have more developed abdominals after a few weeks of it.  You have to keep correcting yourself so that you dont roll around, but you barely even notice it.  And usually ppl will bounce on these balls and thats even better.

Its good for mild abdominal exercise.


----------

